# Corpse Head



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

Latest corpse head. Hard foam skull form, LN skin, with hot glue teeth, and my new hot glue eye! That's right, the eye is made entirely of hot glue. (I LOVE that stuff!) yup.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

He's great. Where's the how to? lol


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Looks awesome man! What foam skull did you use? Did you use your skull sculpt, "the skull"? That head has a great profile, nice work.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

AWESOME!! Looks really great. I just made my first corpse head using your DVD and thought it went really well. I'm also corpsing a Blucky using your techniques for a spider victim.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay buddy... I saw how you did the teeth (bought your video...awesome)... now show us how you did the eyeball... surely you're not going to hold out just to release a video on how to do hot glue eyeballs... !!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that corpse head looks disgusting, and I mean that in a good way


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great skull, now how 'bout that eye...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man is that good. One that I will be that good.(Not!)


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks awesome Christain. Your dvd is great. Here is one of my zombies made with your techniques.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome! That's really great work!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

REALLY nice work.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like we'll have to wait for the next DVD to find out how the eye was made. Don't expect a how-to on this one people. This was just a teaser advertisement.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Since I've worked quite a bit with HG myself, I've made them by talking a ball (super ball or ping pong) pushing it halfway into clay and pulling it out. Fill up the indentation in the clay with hot glue, and wait for it to dry. Then just pull it out. Works great with UV sticks.

I plastic iris could possibly be added if putting it in the mold before gluing, but I've never tried it.

His vid is great! Who knows,maybe he'll have a how-to on his site.


----------



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

The eyes are easy to make, but you need a silicone eye form mold. I made mine from a couple of glass eyes I bought from Van ***** taxidermy.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Eww.... that's NICE!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Hey Chris, Could you make a silicon mold of a deodorant ball and use that?


Also I've tried using 'proper' LN for skin effects but it is very thick and a brush can't work it. Do I need the water cleanup one instead? - the one I use needs acetone or white spirits clean up.

Fellow MYOSBC owner.


----------

